# Vic Rattlehead - Statue / Figure - Rust in Peace - Megadeth



## Sebastian

This is my Vic Rattlehead (Megadeth) Sculpture - Rust in Peace era.
It is 16cm/6.3 inches tall.
Vic is playing a Jackson King V guitar - also pretty detailed.

It took ma a couple hours a day for the past week to make it!
Made from polymer clay and Citadel's (Warhammer) "Green stuff". Painted with acrylic paints.

















I hope you like it, comments nicely seen


----------



## JohnIce

That's good work, man! I know nothing about sculpting (I'm the drawing kind) but I'd see myself paying for one of those


----------



## Guitarman700

WOW.


----------



## Sebastian

JohnIce said:


> That's good work, man! I know nothing about sculpting (I'm the drawing kind) but I'd see myself paying for one of those



Thanks!

Actually I'm building two more right now for some people 

If anyone would be interested in a figure like that just PM me


----------



## Sebastian

This is a new figure - commission - for a person from the USA.
If anyone would be interested, please send a PM


----------



## soliloquy

brilliantly done!


----------



## TXDeathMetal

That's awesome, nice work man!


----------



## Sebastian

soliloquy said:


> brilliantly done!





TXDeathMetal said:


> That's awesome, nice work man!



Thanks! I really appreciate it


----------



## TRENCHLORD

You could make a fortune off the life-sized version. I'd buy one if it wasn't crazy price.


----------



## Sebastian

TRENCHLORD said:


> You could make a fortune off the life-sized version. I'd buy one if it wasn't crazy price.



Thanks, well a life-sized version would definitely cost a lot, but the ones I made so far have a good price


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

This is way too cool dude!


----------



## Sebastian

iRaiseTheDead said:


> This is way too cool dude!



Thanks man!


----------

